# AR comfort



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey folks,

I currently ride a Felt F85 which I love, but I have cuaght the cycling bug for sure and I am looking to upgrade to carbon ride in the next few months. I have been researching and test riding and have kind of narrowed it down to two bikes. The 2012 AR5 and the F5. My LBS doesn't have either in for me to test ride yet, so I can't really move forward with a decision, but I am curious to hear what you guys think about how comfortable the AR series is on longer rides. Does it even come close to an F series (carbon) when it comes to comfort?


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

i have just bought a felt ar3 2011 and not used it yet as a result of the weather in scotland. i am aiming to replace my current boardman team carbon 2010 with it and ride usually 50mile training rides with the intention of doing 80-100 sportives so would be interested in the views on comfort also.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

According to Velo News magazine when they did their test on Aero Road Bikes...the AR was the most comfortable of the 4 they tested by a fairly wide margin (The Felt AR1, Blue AC1SL, Ridley Noah, Cervelo S3).

They docked it points for it's lack of stiffness in a sprint, but praised it for it's all day comfort...ideal for riders on a long break away because they would conserve energy from not being beat up by the frame over a long time in the saddle.

Now...take this for what it's worth...a magazine article. I don't have any direct experience with the AR (though I wish I did)...just reporting what the magazine did about the AR.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you have a link to the velo news article? I have seen the Scott aero bike review but not Felts AR review.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

rayej68 said:


> Do you have a link to the velo news article? I have seen the Scott aero bike review but not Felts AR review.


It was a magazine review (April 2011 issue)...not online like their Scott review.

Basically they said: "It was the most comfortable all-day ride" and "I'd pick the Felt over both for a day-long breakaway. I found the AR1 to be the most comfortable bike in the test, particularly for long rides, earning a 9 out of 10 for comfort:.

Hope that helps a little.

The bikes tested were the:

Ridley Noah
Cervelo S3
Blue AC1SL
Felt AR1


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> It was a magazine review (April 2011 issue)...not online like their Scott review.


Thanks. That is good info and wish velo had more of it online.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I have an AR5 and a F1; the AR I have turned into a tri-bike complete with bullhorn and bar end shifters. The AR is a comfortable bike once up to speed but it definitelylacks the stiffness of the F series; it should be noted that the Ar5 has Felt's UHC carbon and not the Nano carbon that the F1 has, so this might contribute to the lack of snap when sprinting. Once up to speed though the AR holds it's speed well, and this was my primary reason for making it into a tri-bike. 
The F1 on the other hand is definitely purpose built for speed, as mentioned it is very stiff; tube shape and the type of carbon probably contribute to this affect. I hope this helps you out, but I love both, but the AR is a great all a rounder that you could throw some tri-extensions on it or ride it as a normal road bike.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I currently ride a Felt F85 which I love, but I have cuaght the cycling bug for sure and I am looking to upgrade to carbon ride in the next few months. I have been researching and test riding and have kind of narrowed it down to two bikes. The 2012 AR5 and the F5. My LBS doesn't have either in for me to test ride yet, so I can't really move forward with a decision, but I am curious to hear what you guys think about how comfortable the AR series is on longer rides. Does it even come close to an F series (carbon) when it comes to comfort?




Actually the AR frame is just as smooth and comfortable from a vertical compliance standpoint. The biggest difference you'll _feel_ is in the seatpost. The AR post has been refined several times to offer more bump compliants but hte ~45mm aero depth simply does not afford as much give as a round 27.2mm seatpost.

I typically ride 25mm tires in my AR at 85/90 psi unless I am competing. That'll make more difference in comfort than anything else.

-SD


----------



## dbf73 (Aug 15, 2011)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I typically ride 25mm tires in my AR at 85/90 psi unless I am competing. That'll make more difference in comfort than anything else.


SD - with those pressures, I'm guessing you're on the lighter end of the spectrum.  Care to suggest a pressure for 25's for a scale-abusing 200 lb'er? I've had good luck so far at 100f/110r but wanted to know if I could drop further.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

dbf73 said:


> SD - with those pressures, I'm guessing you're on the lighter end of the spectrum.  Care to suggest a pressure for 25's for a scale-abusing 200 lb'er? I've had good luck so far at 100f/110r but wanted to know if I could drop further.


I run slightly lower tire pressure than you do with 23c tires and I'm right about 205 right now (winter weight ).

With 25c tires you could probably get away with 85 - 95 psi pretty easy...of course that all depends on which tires you are running as well since tire size isn't universal.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

dbf73 said:


> SD - with those pressures, I'm guessing you're on the lighter end of the spectrum.  Care to suggest a pressure for 25's for a scale-abusing 200 lb'er? I've had good luck so far at 100f/110r but wanted to know if I could drop further.


I'm about 190#. I think HOW you ride and the type of terrain and abuse you expect from your wheels is just as important as your weight.

-SD


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

hi 

thanks for that.

my ar3 is stll in the box....something to do with the weather in scotland unfortunately . I cant see it getting out on the road until the spring now! :-(


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

AR5
Felt Aero Road UHC Advanced MMC carbon fiber w/ 3KP weave, InsideOut internal molding process, machined threaded aluminum BB shell, internal mechanical cable routing, carbon fiber dropouts & 6061 forged aluminum replaceable derailleur hanger
F3
Felt Road UHC Performance MMC carbon fiber w/ 3KP weave, InsideOut internal molding process, BB30 shell, external cable routing, carbon fiber dropouts & forged aluminum replaceable rear derailleur hanger, 912g
Z3
Felt Endurance Road UHC Performance MMC carbon fiber w/ 3KP weave, machined threaded aluminum BB shell, internal Di2 specific cable routing, forged aluminum dropouts & 7075 CNC machined aluminum replaceable derailleur hanger


----------

